
Show HN: What does your resume say about you? - pags
http://www.trystackup.com
======
pags
Hi HN - I'm working on this more as a project than an actual startup, and
would love to get feedback. It's similar to other sites that will grade your
resume, except that it's tailored specifically for programmers. Right now it
only handles resumes in English. Try it out and see if you learn something
useful, thanks!

